# Rendering Lag Plugin



## norihiro (Sep 25, 2021)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

Rendering Lag Plugin - inject rendering lag



> This plugin is intentionally add lags during video rendering.
> It will be useful to debug outputs, encoders, filters, etc. under rendering lag is happening.
> View attachment 75427
> View attachment 75428



Read more about this resource...


----------



## norihiro (Mar 31, 2022)

norihiro updated Rendering Lag Plugin with a new update entry:

Rendering Lag Plugin 1.0.0



> This is the first stable release of Rendering Lag plugin.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

